# Disney WOW (calibration Blu-ray)



## cubiclecrusher (May 21, 2013)

Does anyone know the difference between:
Disney WOW: HD (2 disc) - appx $28
Disney WOW: HDTV (1 disc) - appx $18

Is the 2nd disc in the "HD" version just extras? Do they both have the same calibration features/disc?

I have a Panisonic Plasma, and a LED HD computer monitor that I would like to calibrate. I understand the Disney one is good, if not a bit Goofy (pun intended). Is there a better calibration disc?

I assume it does audio too - so you can hear some sweeps from side to side/front to back...

???


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

The second disc in that set is just a bonus nature disc. It shows hd content of nature. I think it's "visions inspired by nature" if I'm not mistaken. I have the single disc and that has scenes from Disney and Pixar movies. All the calibration tools are on the single disc so the two disc set has no advantage other than clips of nature


----------



## cubiclecrusher (May 21, 2013)

Fantastic! Thanks Mike!


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

No problem! Glad I could help


----------

